# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Το Μπάτζι μου επιτελους ηρθε σπιτι !!!!

## Andrewp

Καλησπερα σε ολο το φορουμ !!
Μετα απο πολυ καιρο επεισα τους γονεις μου να μου παρουν ενα παπαγαλακι . Χτες κατα τις 12 το μεσημερι επισκεφτηκαμε εναν ιδιώτη  μπατζι , ετσι λοιπον αγορασα το μπατζι μου !!! Ειναι 4 μηνων ημερο αρσενικο και ο φιλος μου ο Μιχαλης ( whiteface) του εδωσε το ονομα Καπόνε !! Με εχετε βοηθησει ολοι απο διαφορα αρθρα και ειμαι ειλικρινα ευγνωμων για αυτο . Ακομα του Καπονε του εχω για κλουβι μια 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα την εχω διαμορφωσει οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα για εξοικονόμηση χωρου ! Ολες οι πατηθρες ειναι ξυλινες απο φυσικα κλαδια που επιτρεπονται για τους παπαγαλους (φυσικα εχω κανει ολη την διαδικασια ετσι ωστε να ειναι ασφαλης για τον Καπονε ) , του εχω βαλει διαφορα παιχνιδια 2 που αγορασα και αλλο 1 που εφτιαξα μονος μου με καλαμακια απο ενα αρθρο και μπορω να πω οτι μονο με αυτο παιζει, του εχω παρει κεχρι μπολακια και μια κουνια που χτες κοιμηθηκε πανω της . Επισης εφαγε κεχρι απο το χερι μου και οταν φευγω απο το δωματιο φωνάζει και αγχωνομαι λιγακι γιατι δεν μπορο να βρω γιατι το κανει ( ειμαι άπειρος ακομα μην με κοροϊδέψετε) .Αλλα θελω να ρωτησω τι τροφη μου προτεινεται να του περνω? Γιατι του εχω παρεει μια απο ενα καταστημα χιμα που μου φενεται καλη και εχει φαει κανονικα !! Σημερα το πρωι τον εβγαλα απο το κλουβι και καθως εκανα τα μαθηματα μου μου δαγκωνε το στυλο και γενικα επαιζε με τα αντικειμενα που εχω στο γραφειο μου φυσικα υπο την επιβλεψη μου για να μην τραυματιστει ο μαφιοζακος μου !!! Ομως το καλυτερο ηταν οτι κοιμηθηκε η κατι τετοιο στον ωμο μου για ενα μισαωρο καθως εβλεπα μια  ταινια ( Ριο 1 χαχα) , ενιωσα τετοια ικανοποιηση και τον κοιταζω συνεχεια σημερα παρατηρω πως συμπεριφερεται , ειναι πολυ καλος χαρακτηρας για το αν ειναι εξυπνος η οχι δεν ξερω ακομα αν και δεν πιστευω οτι υπαρχουν ''χαζοι'' παπαγαλοι .Εδω εχω μια φωτογραφια  που εβγαλα απο το σαπιο κινητο μου και συγνωμη για αυτο :

----------


## koukoulis

Κουκλάκι ο Καπόνε. Να τον χαίρεσαι. Για συγκεκριμένη τροφή, θα σου πουν οι έμπειροι στους παπαγάλους. Αλλά την τροφή χύμα θα πρέπει να την ξεχάσεις! Είναι πάντοτε αμφιβόλου ποιότητας όσον αφορά στη σύσταση της κι επιπρόσθετα, λόγω μη ιδανικής αποθήκευσης συχνά εχει προσβληθεί απο διάφορους λοιμογόνους παράγοντες και τα πουλακια αρρωσταίνουν. Επισης οι πετσοπαδες, την προωθούν γιατι τους δίνει μεγαλύτερο κέρδος απο τις συσκευασμένες τροφές.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Φίλε Αντρέα που είσαι σε έχασα !! Πώπωπω ένα παλικάρι που έχεις ...
Το όνομα αυτό μόνο ο αδερφός μου ο Μιχάλης θα το έγινε ... χαχαχαχα τρομερό πάντως !!!
Πολύ καλά τα νέα και καλή συνέχεια !
Θα θέλαμε να δούμε το κλουβάκι του φίλου σου , θα χαιρόμουν πολύ !!!
Θα ήθελα να μας δείξεις όμως το ράμφος του Καπόνε κάπως έτσι μιας και κάτι με προβληματίζει :
 

Και πάλι να τον χαίρεσαι !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ όμορφος ο μικρός σου να τον χαίρεσαι!!!

Όντως καλά παρατηρεί ο Μάριος, κάτι φαίνεται στο ραμφάκι του που μπορεί να είναι απλά και η γωνία λήψης της φωτογραφίας, αλλά βγάλε όπως σου ζήτησε μια φωτογραφία από μπροστά να το σιγουρέψουμε!!!

----------


## jk21

Καλως τον δεχτηκες ! 

να δουμε αυτο που λεει ο Μαριος .Κατι δειχνει να υπαρχει

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας !! Επειδη ο Αντρεας δεν εχει υπολογιστη σπιτι του τον πηρα τηλεφωνο ισα ισα για να μας δωσει απαντησει για το ραμφος . 
Αντρεας :  ο Καπονε στην φωτογραφια ψιλοκοιμοτανε και ειχε γουρνιασει καπως και η καμερα ηταν σε κακη γωνια , το ραμφος ειναι κανονικα δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα .

Αυτο το διαβεβαιωνω και εγω γιατι μολις μου εστειλε την φωτογραφια το παρατηρησα καιι εγω αλλα οταν πηγα σπιτι του ηταν μια χαρα ζωηρος , εχει φαει τα παντα και παιζει συνεχειαειναι αχωριστοι με τον αντρεα .Επισης ο Αντρεας μου προτεινε να τον φερει εδω για παρεα στον Νιτζελ και στην Μπελλα αλλα του ειπα πως δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα αφησουμε ελευθερα γιατι θα γινει καυγας , εσεις τι λετε ?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ο Καπονε θα στρεσαριστει τόσο με το διαφορετικό περιβάλλον όσο και με την μεταφορά! 
Οπότε θα έχετε θέματα εξα αρχής! 
Τώρα δεν ξερω αν συμβιώσουν τα δύο είδη έξω μιας και είναι και θέμα περιοχής και κυριαρχίας! 
Ο Νιτζελ μπορεί να το θεωρήσει ως εισβολή και μετά αυτός να γίνει ο μαφιόζος ...
Από φωτογραφίες και βίντεο θεωρώ είναι καλά , τίποτα παραπέρα!  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και ο Καπόνε θα στρεσσαριστεί με την αλλαγή και αποτέλεσμα δεν θα υπάρχει. Οι παπαγάλοι δεν είναι σαν τα σκυλάκια που αν είναι σωστά εκπαιδευμένα και κοινωνικοποιημένα μπορούν να παίζουν και να αρέσκονται στην παρουσία κάποιου άλλου σκύλου που γνωρίζουν για πρώτη φορά. Αν δεν γνωρίζονται, περισσότερο επιφυλακτικά θα είναι απέναντί του, παρά χαρούμενα για την παρέα. 

Στον ίδιο χώρο ελεύθερα έτσι απλά όπως είπες και εσύ Μιχάλη άστο καλύτερα. Μπορούν να συμβιώσουν τα δύο είδη εκτός κλουβιού αρκεί να γνωρίζονται, να μένουν στο ίδιο σπίτι και ο άνθρωπος που τα έχει να τα χειρίζεται σωστά.

Εξάλλου μη ξεχνάμε το θέμα της καραντίνας. Ο Καπόνε δεν είναι πολύ καιρό κοντά σας οπότε είναι στη φάση που κοιτάμε να δούμε ότι όλα είναι οκ!  :winky:

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ ομορφος ο μικρουλης να τον χαιρεσαι

----------

